# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  What now for Jack White?

## mandolirius

The White Stripes are no more. No particular reason given other than some vague statements on their website. But I think we all know what's happened. Jack saw some of the comments here and plans to devote all his time to his mandolin playing.   :Whistling:

----------


## Hardesty

jack white + a manocaster could change everything!

----------


## BradKlein

Indeed, I think that mandolins have been much on Mr. White's mind of late.

----------


## catmandu2

> Jack saw some of the comments here and plans to devote all his time to his mandolin playing.


Well he better not be thinking of posting on this Old-Time/Roots forum.  DrEugeneStrickland would be utterly disconsolate!

----------


## Ed Goist

Actually, the White Stripes have decided to disband because Meg White is planning on having an affair with a 50 something, overweight mediocre mandolin player from northeast Ohio.  :Grin:

----------


## JEStanek

Careful here, boys.

----------


## allenhopkins

I'm betting we can't get another 14 pages out of this.  But I'm just an incurable optimist...

----------


## doc holiday

Jack Who?    :Coffee:

----------


## JEStanek

Well, a short answer to the question is this.

Jamie

----------


## doc holiday

"The Party Ain't Over"?   Somehow I couldn't find this in County Sales Old Time catalog
 :Disbelief:

----------


## catmandu2

> Well, a short answer to the question is this.


That looks interesting.

----------


## Caleb

> Well, a short answer to the question is this.
> 
> Jamie


 I wonder if it's considered "hip" now to make a modern album cover look like it was made in the 70s?

----------


## CES

I always thought it amazingly strange that they were so amicable after the split-up...I will shamelessly admit that I dig the Raconteurs, though...mandolin content or not!!

----------


## BradKlein

So glad to see Jack White helping to boost Wanda Jackson's career.  I've had a soft spot for this CRAZY song.  The Funnel of Love!

----------


## Gwernen

He'll get a harmonica mic implanted in his mando....watch out, what he did to that Gretsch was just weirdness.

----------


## catmandu2

Strange, weird, retro, new, different, music, art.

Whatever White is up to, I don't think he's looking to be displayed in a museum.  :Wink:

----------


## luckylarue

I keep checking the homepage for "10 Questions For Jack White".

----------


## John Flynn

What now for Jack White?

I can only hope...obscurity. I find Jack Black to be a more interesting musician.

----------


## Markus

> I find Jack Black to be a more interesting musician.


You obviously don't have a toddler.

Contrast your picture with this:



Quite hilarious episode, the orange DJ Lance Rock suit on his tubby form is pure comedic gold and he is the perfect `ultimate ham' for this kids show.

He does more than just this silly dance on the show, but that suit + dance is something to behold if you've never seen it before.

That said, it's a little difficult to take him as a serious artist after this. Entertainer ... yes indeed.

His dance made me put down my mandolin to avoid not damaging it due to laughter when I saw it the first time.  [there, mandolin content!]

----------


## DrEugeneStrickland

One can only contribute to this thread with a sense of humor and a tongue planted firmly in cheek.... Most appropriate as the subject is worth no serious consideration in the realm of Old Time Mandolin.... I too have been laughing along!
Thanks

----------


## Fretbear

It annoyed me that a rock musician got the part of the mandolin player in "Cold Mountain", though I have to admit that he did a pretty good job of it.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Oh no, deja vu, again.....  I don't think Larry Sherman has chimed in yet?

----------


## catmandu2

The "Jack White" thread series is a service for fuddyduds to express their ire.  No doubt Jack White himself would be amused, too.   :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

I think that Jack White has now surpassed _"The ToneRite / opening up"_, _Blue Chip picks_, and _"What is the best mandolin under $X"_ as the number one post generator on the Cafe.
Congratulations Jack!

----------


## catmandu2

Those darned kids...what they need is a good swat on the behind!

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Oh, there was a lengthy thread a while back about 'terms that irritate us' or something like that.  That was fun and a useful waste of time.  I don't know if there is a search term that would find the lengthiest threads.  Perhaps a moderator or someone more skilled than I at such efforts could contribute.  Or perhaps not.  It is superbowl Sunday afterall.

----------


## JEStanek

Dale,
Your wish is my command.  Irritatingly so.

Jamie

----------


## Chris Keth

For a forum of musicians, the opinions here on music are pretty closed minded. Jack White bands (all three of them) are all pretty damn good, in my opinion. He does things differently and owns it.

----------


## Markus

Chris, it's the internet = a collecting place for people who like to debate things.

We could probably get 100 posts about whether people here argue too much  :Smile:

----------


## allenhopkins

> ...We could probably get 100 posts about whether people here argue too much...


No, you're wrong about that.

----------


## BradKlein

> For a forum of musicians, the opinions here on music are pretty closed minded. Jack White bands (all three of them) are all pretty damn good, in my opinion. He does things differently and owns it.


At least the 'signal to noise ratio' is higher here than say, on YouTube, where the comments are pretty much useless unless you have a lot of time to wade through nonsense and name-calling.  I think the only thing to do is start thoughtful threads about music and ignore the (relatively few) folks who acting like trolls out of boredom or whatever.  For example, I have never once had an urge to post, 'I hate that genre/song/performer'.  Lord knows, I don't like everything, but for the life of me, I can't figure why any of the folks here would care to hear that.

To summarize: actual music talk is a nice change of pace from gear talk and gossip (which i also enjoy) - i almost alway check out unfamiliar musicians and performances when I read of them on the Cafe - and I'm delighted that Jack White has an interest in Thile and his work, and will listen eagerly to see what comes of that.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> For a forum of musicians, the opinions here on music are pretty closed minded...


That's to be expected in some degree in a trad-oriented forum, especially when the artist in question made a name for themselves in a popular genre prior to expanding into trad -- which some trad adherents apparently find offensive, ofttimes dismissing their efforts with words like "interloper" and "dabbler". Nevertheless, as with Brad, I love that we often _do_ discuss music and artists here who not typically associated with our chosen instruments or genres, including White time and time again, who appears to me to have nearly as many fans or proponents as detractors here on the boards.

----------


## John Flynn

> For a forum of musicians, the opinions here on music are pretty closed minded. Jack White bands (all three of them) are all pretty damn good, in my opinion. He does things differently and owns it.


If what you mean by "open-minded" about music is that people should agree with your musical tastes, I guess we are guilty as charged. But I think musicians are very particular about their musical tastes, however narrow or broad their musical tastes may be and I say that as a good thing. My tastes range from rock (all kinds) to worship music to opera (didn't miss a season for 10 years) to old-time to Celtic to new age to rap. How open minded is that? I just don't like Jack White. 

And saying "He does things differently and owns it" really doesn't mean much. Any hack can "do things differently and own it." But if the difference is bad, it's kind of pathetic that they own it.

----------


## JeffD

> For a forum of musicians, the opinions here on music are pretty closed minded. Jack White bands (all three of them) are all pretty damn good, in my opinion. He does things differently and owns it.


Everyone who agrees with me is pretty open minded, not to mention handsome and a judge of good whiskey.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

On a similar note, sharing a bottle of good whisky does have a way of making people more open minded, and quite often more handsome as well.

----------


## catmandu2

Perhaps Chris is referring to the general difficulty of discussing the forest rather than individual trees that becomes conspicuous particularly on Jack White/Chris Thile threads.   :Wink: 

But it's to be expected.  Much as, say, you might expect to see some emotional responses evoked by traditionalists posting on a "mostly new thing" forum.

Others have indicated a contrary preference, but I see value in the proceedings--it's emotional because it means something to us.  And because it is where divergent interests meet--it is a domain of volatility, of course.

But I'm accustomed to processing problems and conflicts with my wife and kids  :Crying: , and have learned to see conflict as potentially helpful--especially in these regards.  I completely understand that it's not everyone's cup of tea.  But just as working through challenges is beneficial to families and individuals, it can be beneficial here as well...just better to learn to use less evocative terms for pointing out the shortcomings of your "complementary" _aspects_  :Wink:   -- perhaps see the forum as a gestalt, etc.

But just as in family/group work (and I apologize for going clinical again), learning to speak a common language is the first step (unless, of course, one just wants to argue).  Commonly, folks have great difficulty communicating effectively about deep issues--with just the person in the same room, much less on an internet forum..

But hey...therapists generally think everyone can benefit from some therapy.   :Wink:

----------


## Chris Keth

> But hey...therapists generally think everyone can benefit from some therapy.


And mechanics always want to fix stuff that doesn't need fixing.  :Wink: 

Perhaps I was reading the situation poorly but I was commenting on the tone of the thread that seems to be the same tone one gets in a group that badmouths something without ever having experienced it. In this case, it seemed to be a lot of people badmouthing Jack White as a musician without having really listened to his work above, maybe, one or two hit songs. As I said, I could be wrong about my appraisal of the situation.

----------


## Paul Merlo

> He'll get a harmonica mic implanted in his mando....watch out, what he did to that Gretsch was just weirdness.


That was pure rock & roll right there if I've seen it in the last 15 years.  

But I'm thinking fans of the traditional Jack White might rather see a pennywhistle yanked out of a banjo neck for the same effect. haha.

----------


## catmandu2

> And mechanics always want to fix stuff that doesn't need fixing.


Of course, the term "fix" has many meanings; one person's "fix" is another's "optimization."

Then of course there's the tinkerer's approach--deconstruction and reconstruction afford familiarization.

----------


## catmandu2

Interesting.  This just came across the radio...from 2010.

And not only in the respect that the guy also has roots/blues/folk sensibilites and experiments in various idioms.

I was no Metallica or Poison or whatever this death-metal stuff that seems pervasive among kids -- fan..  Zepplin, sure, but I never liked Aerosmith .... too glammy and fringing toward Alice Cooper (who's Killer I dug when I was in 5th grade...that's what was in the burbs in 1970 or whatever)...but I had to listen to a lot of it living around Detroit.  I can appreciate a little grunge having grown up in the burbs...but I like noise and no-wave and industrial/techno/concrete and atonalism as much as I enjoy minutemen, buzzcocks, pistols, dolls ... but generally have catharted all my real primal rock energy by now, being 50.  Still, can relate..and can go "vicarious" at the drop of a hat..

...but this stuff carries the je ne sais quoi/verve of metal, rock, hiphop, grunge, no-wave, goth, punk, techno...to those who can relate, (imo)

Ha...I wonder if the lyrics are any good?  I wasn't listening to the words so much when I was 10 either.  Music for the ID, it is..




djs playing some fun stuff...pokey lafarge, charlie parr, gogol bordello, devotchka

----------


## JeffD

> For a forum of musicians, the opinions here on music are pretty closed minded. Jack White bands (all three of them) are all pretty damn good, in my opinion. He does things differently and owns it.


The long thread being referred to was not, in general, a criticism of Jack White as a musician. It was trying to define whether and under what conditions he can or should be considered an old timey musician.

No need to opent that discussion up, none at all.

But folks can can have a legitimate discussion about which musicians can accurately be described in which ways, without being closed minded.

----------


## catmandu2

> No need to opent that discussion up, none at all.




lol...no, that got pretty brutal.   :Wink:    Epic, but brutal..


btw Jeff, you still owe me a beer, but I can't come to your NYjam to collect..  poor musician and all  :Frown:

----------


## JeffD

> Interesting.  This just came across the radio...from 2010....but this stuff carries the je ne sais quoi/verve of metal, rock, hiphop, grunge, no-wave, goth, punk, techno...to those who can relate, (imo)
> 
> Ha...I wonder if the lyrics are any good?  I wasn't listening to the words so much when I was 10 either.  Music for the ID, it is..


It is often useful to apply a criteria something like what Ebert does when reviewing a movie - does the song (band, performer, what have you) achieve what it/he/she/they set out to achieve. Whether its your cup of tea or not, is there some tea. 

Nearest I can tell The Dead Weather makes tea.

----------


## catmandu2

Another well saying by jeff

----------


## catmandu2

I was just listening to this again...black sabbath, new order, beastie boys,

Ya know, the Detroit burbs are a pretty dour place for a kid, often.  Another way to measure, calculate or otherwise derive valuation of a music...if that is a good word (maybe not)...but i'm feeling all socieocultural about this music.  maybe it's the aftereffects..

oh forgot what I was saying.  the music in time and place -- what does it say about the milieu.  glam rock, say, has value at least in conveying a "snapshot" (ugh) of its times...

what can be said of the sociocultural envrionment by the music?  Somone here might say, not much...but someone is getting something from it.  What is the person reading into it -- the interpretation of the music?  How do we value that person,? etc. etc.  Seems like we're (I'm) going down an avenue of representations, political structures, uh oh..

nice mention of Roger Ebert jeff, speaking of systems of valuation.

OMG but I shouldn't bag on glam rock...I loved bowie, mott the hoople (somewhat less), ... Alice, the dolls, oh gosh, that stuff...Rick Wakeman, Johhny Winter, ELP,... Everyone liked Rush (some still do!)  I was almost killed twice at the same rush concert.   :Confused: 

Give White (and me) a break -- going through that stuff...and comng out the other end with a mandolin, fiddle or banjo.  My experience of rural music carries a transcendent effect--quite familiar I'm sure to those to whom the music is indigenous, and perhaps similar, but of course, different.

Maybe being a white kid from the burbs helps in getting JW

Ever listen to Stevie and Bruce on that radio show of Van zandt's?  kinda funny.

----------


## JeffD

> btw Jeff, you still owe me a beer, but I can't come to your NYjam to collect..  poor musician and all


I will pour it nonetheless and if you don't make it I will make sure the beer doesn't get wasted.  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

Shouldn't this wonderful discussion be taking place in the Rock-n-Roll sub-forum?
I am acutely aware of this point because I followed the original Jack White thread in this forum for weeks before I realized it was in the Old-Time and not the Rock sub-forum! _(This is one of the drawbacks to browsing the Cafe by opening only new posts)._

----------


## catmandu2

Yes but then you'll have to move it right back when White whips out a neo/ot/folk/roots/country album..

Seriously though...lest it make anyone sad and disturbed, yours is the most considerate of advocations.

----------


## doc holiday

....just waiting for Robert Plant to show up in the OT section  ;-)

----------


## DrEugeneStrickland

It seems Jack White is to the blues what John Jacob Niles was to Appalachian Music

----------


## doc holiday

Dr S,  Excuse me, I'm still spewing coffee out my nose....
         .......made my day!

----------


## catmandu2

Hmm.  Not sure I agree with that analogy, but I'll contemplate it.

I like what Bob said in the clip about folk music being a mechanism of social and political critique, though.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Maybe a better analogy, is White is to Blues (or OT for that matter) as _Dylan_ is to Appalachian.

----------


## catmandu2

> Maybe a better analogy, is White is to Blues (or OT for that matter) as _Dylan_ is to Appalachian.


Interesting.  Except that White also plays some barrellhouse, "Delta"-derived and other forms of trad blues.  Does Dylan do "Appalachian?"

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

My point was both artists were inspired by and borrowed from traditions (as did Niles to some degree it would appear  :Wink:  ) , but to your point White is definitely more blues, than Dylan is Appalachian.

----------


## John Flynn

> It seems Jack White is to the blues what John Jacob Niles was to Appalachian Music.


I've rarely seen an analogy that was more spot on. I get a similar visceral response listening to each of them. I'm also confident that Mr. White will go on to enjoy the same level of widespread popularity as Mr. Niles, and also the same level of respect in the blues and the old-time communities.

----------


## mrmando

> I've rarely seen an analogy that was more spot on. I get a similar visceral response listening to each of them. I'm also confident that Mr. White will go on to enjoy the same level of widespread popularity as Mr. Niles, and also the same level of respect in the blues and the old-time communities.


I'm not sure Jack wants the "Important as a composer/collector but absolutely unbearable to listen to" tag.

----------


## DrEugeneStrickland

Both White and Niles come to traditional music as complete outsiders, they have done their research and show us they are in the "know" by exhibiting a collectors sensibilities, having a 360 degree panoramic view of all vernacular folk culture they study.
This is wonderful bait for journalists and arm chair cultural intellectuals who are too busy thinking to react honestly to the actual music both of these men make which ...  to be as kind as possible... substitutes real emotion in favor of cheap theatrics.

----------


## JeffD

> My experience of rural music carries a transcendent effect--quite familiar I'm sure to those to whom the music is indigenous,


I have heard it said that the first hillbilly drug was harmony.

----------


## catmandu2

> This is wonderful bait...


I'll pass

----------


## catmandu2

since white is still "around"...

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Well here he is on a recent UK Jools Holland show, with a girl playing MANDOLIN!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH9HA...feature=relmfu

----------


## JEStanek

He's like Robert Palmer with actual players!

Jamie

----------


## Don Julin

I think Jack White is cool! In this day and age where most popular musicians are more about the choreographed dancing, Jack actually plays music and writes songs. I have one teenage kid left at home and he LOVES Jack White. It takes me back to my youth when we all listened to rock guitar "gods". I think the fact that he has been very successful in the music biz at a time when most record companies have closed up shop says something. Besides my friend Dominic is on tour playing bass in his band and Dominic can really play! It may not be traditional old time music but c'mon it is real music played on real instruments by real people. Isn't that something we can all agree is a good thing?

----------


## JeffD

I like his treatment of this old traditional ballad. Its his own treatment, but it works because Jack used what is good about the ballad. Its an example of taking an old piece we have all heard too much and are tired of, and presenting it in a way we re-discover the original value of the piece. 

Great job. No, really, a great job. A contribution to, not an exploitation of, traditional music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCCF-QwPwZk

----------


## Ed Goist

> He's like Robert Palmer with actual players!
> 
> Jamie


I'm a huge and unapologetic Jack White fan, so my opinion is admittedly biased!  :Smile: 
Here's an interesting article about White's new album _"Blunderbuss"_, and the supporting tour.
Check out this quote:
_"In his typical never-stop-working-and-making-it-interesting fashion, Jack White announced that hell be touring the album with two separate backing bands, one all-male and one all-female. Not only will he be working with two touring bands, but hell be performing different sets with each of the bands while touring the album..."_
By the way, regarding White's "all-female" band as seen in the video posted by Dagger above, I recognize Bryn Davies on double bass. Anyone recognize the mandolin player? She looks familiar to me, but I can't quite place her.

----------


## Charles E.

> Well here he is on a recent UK Jools Holland show, with a girl playing MANDOLIN!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH9HA...feature=relmfu


That is a really cool little guitar and a really bad hair cut.

----------


## Jeffff

I live in Chicago. I have seen Muddy Waters. Lonnie Brooks, Son Seals, James Cotton , Willie Dixon and a host of others at places like The Kingston Mines, the Checker Board Lounge and Buddy Guys. I love the blues but that doesn't mean I didn't enjoy Stevie Ray, Rory Gallagher and Gary Moore.

Using a musical style as a starting point and interpreting it in a different way doesn't make it phony or empty or soulless.

----------


## catmandu2

Jack is very compelling for me.  I actually had virtually no knoweldge of him--having only heard a few tunes on the radio--until I encountered the (_eponymous_) original "Jack White" thread.  I went to bat for White on the cafe simply because I could glean from just sampling his stuff at the time--mostly, just his contribution for "It Might Get Loud"--that White is an artist.  All of the other accolades White deserves aside--he is clearly one of the more prolific and creative figures in modern "roots" (rock, r&b, folk, etc.) music.  It was clear to me the track and trajectory White was on a year ago...to see him continuing to produce interesting music in a repertoire of styles is no surprise.

Dagger's link above sees Jack's iconoclastic sensibility challenging yet another atavisitc edifice--male dominance in the music biz

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Both White and Niles come to traditional music as complete outsiders, they have done their research and show us they are in the "know" by exhibiting a collectors sensibilities, having a 360 degree panoramic view of all vernacular folk culture they study.
> This is wonderful bait for journalists and arm chair cultural intellectuals who are too busy thinking to react honestly to the actual music both of these men make which ...  to be as kind as possible... substitutes real emotion in favor of cheap theatrics.


Wow. Quite a pronouncement.  

I don't fault anyone for actively disliking either John Jacob Niles or Jack White--for their music or for their affectations. 

But I take exception to anyone attempting to justify his personal music tastes--no matter how well informed by a huge record collection or years of academic study--via ad hominem attacks on another musician's so-called authenticity, soul, or depth of emotion. From my perspective it's a low form of criticism, and it smacks of schoolyard bullying of kids who aren't wearing the uniform. 

White clearly isn't everyone's cup of tea, and Niles was hardly anyone's cup of tea, but that doesn't mean they don't have emotional depth or that they haven't come by their musical expression honestly. There are plenty of credible folk artists (blues, Appalachian, bluegrass, Balkan, Irish, Rembetika, you-name-it) musicians who came to the true vine from some distance, just as there are plenty of artists who were raised in the cradle of a specific culture and wandered far from it over time.

White started playing blues as a teenager in Detroit. That would fit the resumes of any number of more conventional blues artists who have hewn to a more derivative path. Niles was born and bred in Kentucky and lived most of his life on a rural farm there. He began visitations and first-person collecting as a kid. That puts him as "inside" as most ballad singers, no matter how odd his personal expression of the art became over time.

And as far as I'm concerned, anyone who bothers to work on his/her own music--whether I like it on not--has soul.

----------


## catmandu2

Paul, the good "doctor" hasn't been around for months (although he may be resurrected now that Jack White threads have reemerged  :Wink: ).  Shame really--his posts were pretty entertaining, but his platitudes were hardly to be taken seriously

----------


## JeffD

The arguement, at least as I participated, was never about whether JW had or has a soul, whether or JW is or isn't a good musician, or even whether he was very compelling or not. He is a great musician and a great enterntainer, and there is a lot to like in what he does. If you like that kind of thing you will like his playing of that kind of thing. He does it well. That was never in dispute as far as I am concerned. 

I was more narrowly focused on his "old timey" cred. And at the time, the examples of his work I saw did not convince me. The video I referenced above entirely reverses my opinion.

Its a matter of the difference between working with and within a tradition and thereby expanding and extending that tradition and putting your influence into that stream    - versus   -   seeing that a certain genre has a following and claiming it by cursory participation.

Its a narrow battle field, but I think it is an important one.

And I have seen some more JW in the traditional context, and what I see I like.

----------


## catmandu2

> I was more narrowly focused on his "old timey" cred. And at the time, the examples of his work I saw did not convince me. The video I referenced above entirely reverses my opinion.


From my POV, and what essentially fueled the (original) debate--to which I presume you're referring--was Allen's pronouncement regarding White's "cred" (that it began and ended with his acting role in Cold Mountain, or some such) and then it went further as some objected to White on the basis of style, appearance, etc.; determining that White had no claim to OT "cred" because he doesn't _look the part_, or that other aspects of his work aren't ostensibly consonant with the "old-time" aesthetic--it seemed that some were saying.  I think this perception--basing "credibility" on superficial criteria (as though White's involvement in "old-time" music can be accurately assessed merely by his role in a dramatic movie, or by his "appearance" in or outside of the music)--is too easily subscribed to, abdicating the _work_ of assessing value on the merit of an artist's total work.  Of course, not everyone "values" art equally.  But simply, I'm arguing for less "knee-jerk" reaction based on personal aesthetic "tastes" and rather more consideration of actual content.  We would all be wiser to drop our prejudices (as well as be more musically enlightened)

----------


## Mike Bunting

> The "Jack White" thread series is a service for fuddyduds to express their ire.  No doubt Jack White himself would be amused, too.


Finally got around to reading this thread. I have to agree with you.

----------


## JeffD

> But simply, I'm arguing for less "knee-jerk" reaction based on personal aesthetic "tastes" and rather more consideration of actual content.  We would all be wiser to drop our prejudices (as well as be more musically enlightened)


Its too easy to subscribe to the assumption that a considered opinion is a knee jerk reaction or to assume that the person with the considered opinion is less musically enlightened. 

Ahh, but, perhaps I am a fuddydud.

----------


## catmandu2

> Its too easy to subscribe to the assumption that a considered opinion is a knee jerk reaction or to assume that the person with the considered opinion is less musically enlightened.


en·light·ened

1.rational: free of ignorance, prejudice, or superstition
2.well informed: having a sound and open-minded understanding of all the facts, or based on such an understanding
3.having achieved great spirituality: having achieved the realization of a spiritual or religious understanding

Would you argue that, were we to drop our prejudices, we would _not_ be more well-informed, open-minded, or understanding?

----------


## catmandu2

> Finally got around to reading this thread. I have to agree with you.


Well if you think _this_ one is...enlightening...you should read the "original"   :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

> Would you argue that, were we to drop our prejudices, we would _not_ be more well-informed, open-minded, or understanding?


Of course not. 

That does not obviate taste and preference, I hope. I mean, a well informed open minded enlightened person might very prefer this or that, and consider this or description or label as innaccurate.

My point is to be careful to avoid describing a difference of opinion or taste as the difference between prejudice and enlightenment. At least until one has done the 'hard' work of determining that it was, in fact, a small minded prejudice.

----------


## JeffD

> Well if you think _this_ one is...enlightening...you should read the "original"



That is true. It was hammer and tongs for a bit in that one.   :Smile:

----------


## mandolirius

> Well if you think _this_ one is...enlightening...you should read the "original"


True. This one pales by comparison.

----------


## catmandu2

> Of course not. 
> 
> That does not obviate taste and preference, I hope. I mean, a well informed open minded enlightened person might very prefer this or that, and consider this or description or label as innaccurate.
> 
> My point is to be careful to avoid describing a difference of opinion or taste as the difference between prejudice and enlightenment. At least until one has done the 'hard' work of determining that it was, in fact, a small minded prejudice.


I'm a "big picture" thinker

----------


## catmandu2

> since white is still "around"...


...and around ..  http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...n-Tenor-Guitar

----------

